# December '05 MINI Sales Report



## FDMeloan (Jan 17, 2005)

MINI had an “off” December as sales were down 36.1% when compared to December, 2004. However, sales for 2005 were up 13.3% when compared to all of 2004.

Please note that I only report the United States sales data.


----------



## Nova Invicta (Jan 10, 2006)

*Mini Sales 2005*

BMW Plant Oxford produced 200,000 cars in 2005 its best year since production began. Its biggest market was the UK.
2006 the New Mini should be launched and it will be an evolution of the existing car, but with new engines with higher outputs. The Mini traveller (a third example will be at the Detroit Motor Show) will not arrive until 2007/08


----------

